# How can I take the chrome off of nuts & bolts



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

I want to take the candy coating off of nuts, bolts and washers then make them rusty. I don't have a sand blasting machine. I did try to putting them in a rock tumbler but after about 12 hours of tumbling it didn't do any thing but polish the chrome.

I want old looking nuts, bolts, washers and hinges for making wood projects look old. (incase you were wondering)


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

There is probably a type of acid you can soak them in. I don't know of any though


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow. Everything they're not supposed to do.

How about checking garage sales and craigslist for old "pre-rusted" goodies?


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Better yet-

There's a gent on the forum-

Goes by the moniker "joesbucketorust". If I know him like I think I do, he could help in more ways than one.



p.s. Awesome avatar.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*start with iron fasteners*

I would begin with iron fasteners rather than steel.

This is one example from Lee Valley. The shape is already old looking.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=46571&cat=3,41306

I would not worry about getting them rusty. One you put these on your projects, as soon as they get moisture on them they will begin to rust.


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

autre said:


> Better yet-
> 
> There's a gent on the forum-
> 
> ...


A friend of mine took that picture after we watched the movie A Clockwork Orange.










I later transformed it into a demotivational poster to ward off a forum troll.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great job Emma! Try the hardware store for stove bolts, also vinegar will rust then quick.
Lee


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I believe Nitric Acid will remove chrome. I hear it's nasty stuff.


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

You can try a hardware store but I like to order black iron nuts and bolts for my restoration work here---http://www.fastenal.com/web/home.ex


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I would begin with iron fasteners rather than steel.
> 
> This is one example from Lee Valley. The shape is already old looking.
> 
> ...


That's perfect!
Thank you!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Edit post.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

There is another method that was used a long time ago. See if you can find a soda fountain supplier and get some of the syrup used to make Coca Cola. Not the finished drink, but just the syrup. Soak your chrome parts in that stuff over night and it removes the chrome. Only the Coke syrup works. So Pepsie and others are a bust.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Hate to hijack this thread, but I can't help but notice her avatar. Looks like she's cutting her face with scissors, or with pliers. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Looks freaky. Sorry.


See post #6. And stop trolling!


----------



## drew37 (Jul 19, 2012)

I've never done this but perhaps sanding the coating off with sandpaper or some type of a stone would quicken the rusting process.?


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Start with bare steel. 

There are ways to remove chrome. I'm not aware of any that don't result in extremely toxic waste.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Where is firemedic? i think he needs to show her avatar to his ole' buddy ted..:laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

autre said:


> See post #6. And stop trolling!


Thanks autre. Lol. I'll delete. My bad. That explains why it's freaky. Thanks again. And sorry for the trolling.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could just drop them off at a place that does chrome plating...like for bumpers. They could probably do it while you eat a tuna fish sandwich (maybe make it other than at lunchtime:laughing.









 







.


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

To rust chromed metal first soak them in muratic acid until they lose their bright appearance. You can get it at any pool supply store, and probably at most hardware stores. This works better on warm days. In the winter I set it on the wood burning stove in the shop to warm it up.

Rinse them off a couple of times with water and then soak in the strongest bleach you can find. Clorox from the grocery store will work, but it takes longer. Again, this works better on a warm day or if heated slightly.

If they don't get rusty enough leave them out in the rain for a few days to weeks. 

I haven't found a faster or better way to get the rusty appearance.

By the way I have done this on thousands of pieces of metal.

Hunter


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

Hunter said:


> To rust chromed metal first soak them in muratic acid until they lose their bright appearance. You can get it at any pool supply store, and probably at most hardware stores. This works better on warm days. In the winter I set it on the wood burning stove in the shop to warm it up.
> 
> Rinse them off a couple of times with water and then soak in the strongest bleach you can find. Clorox from the grocery store will work, but it takes longer. Again, this works better on a warm day or if heated slightly.
> 
> ...


Thank you!
What kind of acid is in a car battery?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You do not want to be playing around with car battery acid. It is sulphuric acid and highly concentrated.


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

Dave Paine is right. Car battery acid is sulphuric, and highly concentrated. It will eat your clothes and you. Muratic is safer and attacks metal better anyway.

Hunter


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> You do not want to be playing around with car battery acid. It is sulphuric acid and highly concentrated.


Thank you, I was just about to put an old car battery on top of a 5 gallon bucket and shoot it full of holes with my .38 so the acid could run into the bucket when I got your reply.


----------



## Richard D. (Jul 4, 2012)

White vinegar in a crock pot (medium heat) will remove the chrome in about 24 hours.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what about the chromium in the solution?*

It would be a poison like lead and would have to be disposed of properly. These chemicals are highly regulated in industry and even if it's just a small amount you never know what the effects will be.
The solution to go to a chrome plating vendor who has expertise may save someone a serious illness, I donno?
But I would err on the side of caution regardless. :yes: bill

*Wood preservative*

Because of their toxicity, chromium(VI) salts are used for the preservation of wood. For example, chromated copper arsenate (CCA) is used in timber treatment to protect wood from decay fungi, wood attacking insects, including termites, and marine borers.[


----------



## SLAC_Engineer (Feb 23, 2012)

I know this doesn't answer the original question but from my experience most hardware is not chrome plated. Usually zinc or black oxide. The black oxide hardware will rust just from looking at it wrong.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Have we ever learned why the original poster just does not just buy ordinary nuts and bolts? And then soak them in salt solution?

G


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

emmajeanwalker said:


> Thank you, I was just about to put an old car battery on top of a 5 gallon bucket and shoot it full of holes with my .38 so the acid could run into the bucket when I got your reply.


I had a vision of some type of destructive "release" of a car battery. I am very happy if my post prevented this.

I was not sure how much detail to include in the earlier post.

A simple splash of concentrated sulphuric acid on clothes or skin is well lets just say it is not pretty.

When you read about people having acid thrown at them, sometimes it is sulphuric acid. The results on the skin are perhaps not for good people to talk about.....


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> Have we ever learned why the original poster just does not just buy ordinary nuts and bolts? And then soak them in salt solution?
> 
> G


Where can you buy just regular bolts at? This isn't 1867... not to mention my sugar daddy hasn't come along yet.


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I had a vision of some type of destructive "release" of a car battery. I am very happy if my post prevented this.
> 
> I was not sure how much detail to include in the earlier post.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've heard about "Christian challenged" wives having acid thrown in their faces by their husbands for talking to a male non-family member.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Tractor Supply close by?*



emmajeanwalker said:


> Where can you buy just regular bolts at? This isn't 1867... not to mention my sugar daddy hasn't come along yet.


http://www.yelp.com/biz/tractor-supply-company-tsc-burlington-2

Sold by the pound in various grades...common (3) in galvanized (not good), grade 5 (gold) and grade 8 (dark grey) I don't know the properties of the finishes on the grades, but they may be OK for you needs. :blink:
Otherwise a common lumberyard with a bolt by the piece bin will work. Stay away from galvanized, it's the same as chrome except with a zinc plating. Check with a auto scrap yard for automotive head bolts and such which will have no plating or finish and will rust or already have the rust installed for you..... no charge.
Farmers will have large buckets of rusty bolts as well. 
*​*


----------



## Richard D. (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm getting a feeling you're not here for the woodworking.


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

Richard D. said:


> I'm getting a feeling you're not here for the woodworking.


I'm here seeking knowledge on removing chrome from nuts and bolts. Hence the topic title "How can I take the chrome off of nuts & bolts"


----------



## Richard D. (Jul 4, 2012)

As was previously mentioned...that shiny silver finish isn't chrome at all but a protective zinc coating. Soaking in salt water will corrode them easily as any saltwater boat owner will tell you.

It will be hard to assemble them once they are corroded so if you want an aged look on a finished piece, scuffing them with a wire wheel on a grinder and spraying with saltwater occasionally will speed up what Mother Nature would do on her own.


----------



## grbrico (Feb 8, 2012)

Pirate said:


> I believe Nitric Acid will remove chrome. I hear it's nasty stuff.


We use Nitric acid to clean the filters in our chrome machine at work. We soak them in 55 gallons of water mixed with the nitric acid.


Greg


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Richard D. said:


> As was previously mentioned...that shiny silver finish isn't chrome at all but a protective zinc coating. Soaking in salt water will corrode them easily as any saltwater boat owner will tell you.
> 
> It will be hard to assemble them once they are corroded so if you want an aged look on a finished piece, scuffing them with a wire wheel on a grinder and spraying with saltwater occasionally will speed up what Mother Nature would do on her own.


+1. Emma, this approach is also what I would suggest. It's less costly (since you don't have to buy acid), and salt is cheap. 

Many automotive bolts are not zinc plated, rather they have a black oxide finish. If you can find some bolts from an automotive junkyard and then soak them in salt water (with lots of salt), it may be your most cost effective solution.

As your business picks up and the birdhouses are generating a postive cash flow for you, it may make sense to purchase uncoated steel bolts from an online vendor and the give them the salt treatment.


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

hunter said:


> to rust chromed metal first soak them in muratic acid until they lose their bright appearance. You can get it at any pool supply store, and probably at most hardware stores. This works better on warm days. In the winter i set it on the wood burning stove in the shop to warm it up.
> 
> Rinse them off a couple of times with water and then soak in the strongest bleach you can find. Clorox from the grocery store will work, but it takes longer. Again, this works better on a warm day or if heated slightly.
> 
> ...


ditto


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

There are various gun bluing and browning chemicals that would possibly suit your needs. Some are now being marketed to the woodworking community specifically for the purpose of artificially aging hardware.



autre said:


> See post #6. And stop trolling!


Umm, frankly, the original poster has been borderline trolling the entire time she's been here at the forum.

Just saying.


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> There are various gun bluing and browning chemicals that would possibly suit your needs. Some are now being marketed to the woodworking community specifically for the purpose of artificially aging hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CcSteve, agreed. Looks like she's playin'.


----------



## cornskier (Oct 19, 2010)

*rusty bolts*

Most of the hardware is not chrome plated, rather it is plated with Cadmium or it is galvanized. Neither can be easily removed. Your best solution is to purchase black iron nuts and bolts. Probably can be had at a supplier like Tacoma Screw or other major hardware supplier.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Years ago I knew someone who reportedly had a method for removing chrome from trailer hitches. I believe it was pneumatic but probably doesn't apply here.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Years ago I knew someone who reportedly had a method for removing chrome from trailer hitches. I believe it was pneumatic but probably doesn't apply here.



I would bet that it just might.

:shifty:


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> There are various gun bluing and browning chemicals that would possibly suit your needs. Some are now being marketed to the woodworking community specifically for the purpose of artificially aging hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i agree,


----------



## Jiroma (Feb 18, 2010)

If the idea is to take the "new" off the nuts and bolts why not put them in the barbecue and burn them for a while, They will come out kinda black aged looking.
Safer than chemicals methinks.

Jiroma


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Electrolysis is safer and you have more control than using acid. Just do a Google search and you will find several methods.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what's up FrankC?*

FrankC 
Junior Member

Join Date: Aug 2012
Location: British Columbia, Canada
Posts: 12 
 My Photos 









Electrolysis is safer and you have more control than using acid. Just do a Google search and you will find several methods. 
__________________
FrankC
http://absolutelyfreeplans.com



What's with the link to "absolutelyfreeplans" ?? are you associated with this conglomeration of Google ad sites and such?
Full disclosure is a must here! :yes: Sounds a lot like spam, so fess up.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> FrankC
> Junior Member
> 
> Join Date: Aug 2012
> ...


Somebody pee in your cornflakes this morning?

Absolutely Free Plans has been a woodworking resource for years, how is offering someone advice to use a safer method spam?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I will ignore the rude and childish remark....*



FrankC said:


> Somebody pee in your cornflakes this morning?
> 
> Absolutely Free Plans has been a woodworking resource for years, how is offering someone advice to use a safer method spam?


I looked over the link before posting my comment. All I saw was a bunch of Google ads....nothing about a "safer method" as you now proclaim. We usually don't allow links to be posted with a response until a member has an established history of informative replies. In your case the count was 12 at the time I posted. 

You may be God's gift to woodworking...I donno?

But "FREE PLANS" mentioned on this site, brings up a plethora of irate responses from the members and results in the poster being "BANNED" .

I was simply asking what your association with the link http://absolutelyfreeplans.com was, and I still don't have a simple answer to that simple question. I'm sure other members would like to know also. :smile: bill


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> I looked over the link before posting my comment. All I saw was a bunch of Google ads....nothing about a "safer method" as you now proclaim. We usually don't allow links to be posted with a response until a member has an established history of informative replies. In your case the count was 12 at the time I posted.
> 
> You may be God's gift to woodworking...I donno?
> 
> ...


Don't twist the facts around, I never claimed there was anything about "a safer method" on Absolutely Free Plans, I suggested they Google and get information about it.

Absolutely Free Plans is a site that has been online for the last 15 years, I am the owner of it as well as several other woodworking sites, it does have ads on it, those ads pay to keep it online, they don't nearly come close to reimbursing me for the countless hours I put in finding links and answering visitors requests for free plans. 

I have been involved with another forum for many years, it is now totally polluted with spam, I came here hoping to get away from that kind of crap.

Apparently that same kind of crap shows up here as well and I am now branded as part of it.

Perhaps some of you have at one time or another visited one of these sites, if you did I hope you got something from it.

http://benchnotes.com
http://sawdustmaking.com


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

At least it's not a direct link to Ted's.... :laughing:


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

FrankC said:


> Perhaps some of you have at one time or another visited one of these sites, if you did I hope you got something from it.
> 
> http://benchnotes.com
> http://sawdustmaking.com


I have and I did. Thanks! :yes:


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty sure the OP has disappeared from the forum

happily making big boards into littler boards


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Pretty sure the OP has disappeared from the forum


By force, only to remerge under various names then purged again. I wonder who she (or he) is now. Perhaps the future will reveal another iteration. Hopefully not.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> By force, only to remerge under various names then purged again. I wonder who she (or he) is now. Perhaps the future will reveal another iteration. Hopefully not.


Thank you board ops, censors and chaperones

happily making big boards into littler boards


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Years ago I knew someone who reportedly had a method for removing chrome from trailer hitches. I believe it was pneumatic but probably doesn't apply here.


LMAO! You get a gold star!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Shop Dad 
You should have to remove the Dad from your name for posts like that.
Lol.
Bet the OP qualifies though


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

FrankC said:


> Don't twist the facts around, I never claimed there was anything about "a safer method" on Absolutely Free Plans, I suggested they Google and get information about it.
> 
> Absolutely Free Plans is a site that has been online for the last 15 years, I am the owner of it as well as several other woodworking sites, it does have ads on it, those ads pay to keep it online, they don't nearly come close to reimbursing me for the countless hours I put in finding links and answering visitors requests for free plans.
> 
> ...


Frank...I wouldn't get too upset over some remarks that aren't well founded. Maybe he pissed in his own cornflakes.:laughing: Anyway, your woodworking sites are very comprehensive, and your contributions on another site that I visit have been educated responses and spot on. 

So, excuse the chastisement for a "free plan" anything, as we have had some new members with innovative skills masking their real intention. Hopefully you continue to take interest in this forum, as I liked reading your advice.









 







.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

*Emma went to Lumber Jocks*

Dear sweet Emma, took her particular brand of internet fun over to LumberJocks. Where she basically did the same thing she did here. Entranced all the guys at first with her female wood working charm and photos, then started with the crazy posts. They are finally catching on to her act.




Chaincarver Steve said:


> By force, only to remerge under various names then purged again. I wonder who she (or he) is now. Perhaps the future will reveal another iteration. Hopefully not.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Dear sweet Emma, took her particular brand of internet fun over to LumberJocks. Where she basically did the same thing she did here. Entranced all the guys at first with her female wood working charm and photos, then started with the crazy posts. They are finally catching on to her act.


Am I the only one who saw through her very early on?


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Nope.


----------

